# استيقظ



## Josh_

shafaq said:


> . استيقاظ  means to be eager to wake up or to wake up willingly.


I have never heard that eagerness and/or willingness are associated with this verb and when I looked it up in various dictionaries none indicated that either, but rather just a simple "to wake up."  So, I am curious if this is how native speakers understand the word استيقظ? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sidjanga

Interesting. I didn't have that impression either, especially after reading this sentence in a story we read in class:

وفي إحدى الليالي, رأى الملك في نومه ثمانية أحلام خوّفته كثيراً, *فإستيقظ *وهو خائف جداً...


----------



## Nistelrooy

استيقظ past

يستيقظ present

استيقاظ main verb


----------



## Ghabi

Forgive my butting in as an outsider (since I speak neither Arabic nor English), dear Josh, but I guess Shafaq means "vigilant", which meaning استيقظ has (as stated in Hans-Wehr), and can be expected from a derived stem X verb ("to seek to be awake/to ask for the state of awakeness", which you can express as "to be eager to be awake", although it sounds strange in English).


----------



## Sidjanga

Nistelrooy said:


> استيقاظ main verb


Hi Nistelrooy,
Could you explain what you mean by "main verb" here, please?


----------



## Nistelrooy

Sigianga said:


> Hi Nistelrooy,
> Could you explain what you mean by "main verb" here, please?


 
main verb=base verb=source of the verb
such as be

is        present
was        past
been        p.p

like that but not exactly

it's in arabic known as المصدر

وهذة الكلمة تسمي مصدر سداسي .لأن للمصدر انواع


----------



## shafaq

I am going to attempt explaining what I said:
As all of us know; in Arabic, unlike many other languages, there are verb patterns (templates) which all verbs obey them and mostly differ in meaning in comparison to three-letter root of under mention verb. In Arabic they called as "baab" ( p باب   أبواب s). Some of them with examples: Sorry ! I didn't remember true grammatical terms just now. Please forgive me !
.    فَعَلَ Root pattern with three letters.    كَتَبَ  He wrote.
.    فَعَّلَ Dictative pattern     كَتَّبَ He made (dictated) s/o or sth to write.
.    إنْفَعَلَ Passive pattern.   إنْكَتَبَ He (it) became written by some mean (probably by some type of compulsion; at least without his or its will or act).
. ....
. ....
.  *  إسْتَفْعَلَ*  indicates willingness, readiness for the act of verb.  إسْتَكْتَبَ  He willingly, readily,(excluding any hasitation and compulsion) wrote.  *This is what I meant in that old post.* 
I apoligize again for my lack of true grammatical terms.


----------



## Josh_

Thanks to everyone for your contributions.  I am not sure why you deleted your first post, Sigianga.  I thought it was relevant.


Anyway, it is true that the different patterns have certain meanings associated with them, however in the grammars I checked I have not come across a meaning of eagerness or willingness associated with the استفعل form.  This is not to say that it does not exist, but I can't seem to find it.  

Wright's grammar lists as the most common meanings taking, seeking, asking for, or demanding, e.g. غفر to pardon, استغفر to ask for pardon; سقى to give to drink, استسقى to ask for a drink; أذن to permit, استأذن to ask for permission; غاث to help, استغاث to call for help, etc.

دحداح's grammar says: وزن استفعل غالبا يكون للطلب (استغفر) وقد يكون أيضا للمطاوعة (أراحه فاستراح)، وللتَحَوُّل (استحجر الطين)، وللتكليف (استأجر)، وبمعنى المجرد (استقرّ).ـ

At any rate, even if the meaning was originally to eagerly or willingly wake up, I wonder if it is still understood as such, or if it is used as more or less equivalent to صحا.  I would still be interested in the opinion of a native speaker.



Ghabi said:


> Forgive my butting in as an outsider (since I speak neither Arabic nor English), dear Josh, but I guess Shafaq means "vigilant", which meaning استيقظ has (as stated in Hans-Wehr), and can be expected from a derived stem X verb ("to seek to be awake/to ask for the state of awakeness", which you can express as "to be eager to be awake", although it sounds strange in English).


No need to تستغفرني. You are always welcome to post. I believe you are right. I actually thought about that as there is a (loose) connection between eagerness and or willingness and some of the meaning of the استفعل forms, such as demanding, asking for, and seeking.  One may ask for or seek something with eagerness, but of course asking for or seeking does not always include eagerness.  And I would say with the English verb "to be vigilant" does not mean to be eager to be awake, but rather "to be keenly watchful; ever awake and watchful, sleeplessly watchful" (according to dictionary.com). Eagerness usually indicates wanting to do something with a strong desire and often doing it with happiness or enjoyment.  Vigilance does not indicate this.  In fact one may be unwillingly vigilant and only be so out of necessity.


----------



## Ghabi

Josh_ said:


> No need to تستغفرني. You are always welcome to post.


Thanks, ya3amm. And of course we're still waiting for a native's opinion on the word's real-life usage.



> One may ask for or seek something with eagerness, but of course asking for or seeking does not always include eagerness.


True, I admit "eagerness" is not the best word to use.



> And I would say with the English verb "to be vigilant" does not mean to be eager to be awake, but rather "to be keenly watchful; ever awake and watchful, sleeplessly watchful" (according to dictionary.com).


How about "to be ready to wake up"? 

For example, when you say a "vigilant prison guard", I imagine that this guy would jump awake at the slightest sound, even when it's only a mouse stirring, during the long long night. In other words, he's always "ready to wake up", whether with the passion of a workaholic or the half-heartedness of a salaryman. 

"The readiness is all," so to speak.


----------



## azeid

استيقظ means that he woke up and he is awake "he is aware of everything around him".Some times, you may wake up on your bed just to drink but you are not aware of everything.
It happened to some people that when someone tried to wake them up, they replied to him but after that he couldn't remember anything.
الإستيقاظ هو الإنتباه من الغفلة أو غياب العقل سواءا كان من النوم أو من السكر مثلا أو بعد أخذ مخدر و قدرة الإنسان على الإدراك الكلى بكل حواسه بحيث يستطيع أن يقوم بأفعال أو يتفوه بأقوال و هو مدرك لها تماماً و لعواقبها

و استيقِظْ (فعل أمر) بمعنى انتبه

يقول ابن زهر فى موشحته

أيها الساقي إليك المشتكى ... كم دعوناك وإن لم تسمع
ونديم همت في غرته
وسقاني الراح من راحته
كلما استيقظ من سكرته

هنا يصف الشاعر رجلاً سكراناً أفاق من حالة السكر و استخدم كلمة استيقظ للدلالة على خروجه من حالة السكر و غياب العقل و قدرته على تمييز الأشياء  


This is how i understand it and I can't find any relation between استيقظ and  eagerness or willingness.
I hope this helps.​


----------



## Faylasoof

Josh_ said:


> …Anyway, it is true that the different patterns have certain meanings associated with them, however in the grammars I checked I have not come across a meaning of eagerness or willingness associated with the





Josh_ said:


> استفعل form. This is not to say that it does not exist, but I can't seem to find it.


 As a non-native and one who is still learning (as ever) I would tend to agree with this assessment of yours Josh. 

The relevant forms in this example would be IV, V and X.

IV = Causative of transitive verbs -> أيقط = to wake someone, awaken, arouse, stir up s.o. etc.
V = Often a reflexive of form II or I -> تيقّط= to be awake, be vigilant.
X = Perhaps originally a reflexive of IV. Asking for the act or quality of / thinking someone (thing) to posses the quality of the root. -> استيقط = to wake up / awaken, asked to be wakened; be watchful / vigilant etc.

I always assumed the meaning of استيقط to be as above. Either to awaken or asked to be wakened. Much like what Wright and دحداحare saying. I'm shaken out of bed early but so far eagerness hasn’t enetered my necessity to rise up everyday at 6!


Ghabi said:


> ...True, I admit "eagerness" is not the best word to use.
> 
> How about "to be ready to wake up"?
> 
> For example, when you say a "vigilant prison guard", I imagine that this guy would jump awake at the slightest sound, even when it's only a mouse stirring, during the long long night. In other words, he's always "ready to wake up", whether with the passion of a workaholic or the half-heartedness of a salaryman.
> 
> "The readiness is all," so to speak.


 .. or just plain fear / anxiety in his / her case!! Not necessarily eagerness, Ghabi.  Some think I’m a bit of a workaholic but I’m never either ready or eager to jump put of bed at the crack of dawn!!


----------



## clevermizo

Faylasoof said:


> X = Perhaps originally a reflexive of IV. Asking for the act or quality of / thinking someone (thing) to posses the quality of the root. -> استيقط = to wake up / awaken, asked to be wakened; be watchful / vigilant etc.



I thought that استفعل was perhaps a mediopassive/reflexive of a non-existent or no-longer existent *سفعل (which although not in Arabic, does exist in other Semitic languages like Ugaritic**).


** In my previous post I wrote Hebrew but I was mistaken. Anyway, Ugaritic has a سفعل and استفعل form. The سفعل is another type of causative and the استفعل is its mediopassive/reflexive counterpart.


----------



## Ghabi

azeid said:


> استيقظ means that he woke up and he is awake "he is aware of everything around him".Some times, you may wake up on your bed just to drink but you are not aware of everything.


 So it just means "to be conscious" واعٍ, right? Can we say what you describe as بين الاستيقاظ و النوم?



> It happened to some people that when someone tried to wake them up, they replied to him but after that he couldn't remember anything.


 Sure, it always occurs during my office hours.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Josh_ said:


> Anyway, it is true that the different patterns have certain meanings associated with them, however in the grammars I checked I have not come across a meaning of eagerness or willingness associated with the استفعل form. This is not to say that it does not exist, but I can't seem to find it.


 
Neither have I; as a native speaker, I don't think such meaning exists.



Josh_ said:


> دحداح's grammar says: وزن استفعل غالبا يكون للطلب (استغفر) وقد يكون أيضا للمطاوعة (أراحه فاستراح)، وللتَحَوُّل (استحجر الطين)، وللتكليف (استأجر)، وبمعنى المجرد (استقرّ).ـ


 
You can add to that the meaning of "to consider something/someone so and so". (I don't really know how to express it) examples:

استغلاه = عدّه غاليا - استغفله = عدّه مغفلا - استكثره = عدّه كثيرا

However, I believe that the meaning of استيقظ here is للمطاوعة
أيقظته فاستيقظ = I woke him and he woke up.


----------



## azeid

Ghabi said:


> So it just means "to be conscious" واعٍ, right? Can we say what you describe as بين الاستيقاظ و النوم?


Yes,It is واع and بين الإستيقاظ و النوم works here.


----------



## Josh_

Mahaodeh said:


> Neither have I; as a native speaker, I don't think such meaning exists.
> 
> 
> 
> You can add to that the meaning of "to consider something/someone so and so". (I don't really know how to express it) examples:
> 
> استغلاه = عدّه غاليا - استغفله = عدّه مغفلا - استكثره = عدّه كثيرا


Yes, I thought about that after I posted.  I am not sure why neither of those two grammarians included the meaning of considering as from what I can tell it is fairly common.  In the Arabic-Arabic dictionary I have seen they express it with the verb عدّ as you have done.  They also sometimes use وجد: وجده غاليا. 



> However, I believe that the meaning of استيقظ here is للمطاوعة
> أيقظته فاستيقظ = I woke him and he woke up.


Yes, that makes sense.  I also wonder if it can have معنى المجرد, which I base off the fact that my Arabic-Arabic dictionary lists يقظ as one of the meanings of استيقظ.  I suppose the meaning just depends on context.  I've been trying to look it up in these Arabic-Arabic dictionaries here, but that site never seems to work for me.


----------



## Faylasoof

Hi Cleverzimo,


clevermizo said:


> I thought that





clevermizo said:


> استفعل was perhaps a mediopassive/reflexive of a non-existent or no-longer existent *سفعل (which although not in Arabic, does exist in other Semitic languages like Hebrew).


 Interesting point! I think I can see what you mean, except my knowledge of other Semitic languages is rather limited! But for Arabic (fus7a) I can say that in some Arabic grammar books this point (form X being initially a reflexive of form IV) gets a mention. However, the idea of “seeking / asking / requesting” is there most of the time _though_ _not universally so_. Mentioned here too – a useful resource on the net. 

Here is what it says:
[[_In the vast majority of cases, this paradigm connotes the sense of seeking the meaning of the verb. Whereas __نصر__ simply means “to help”, for example, __استنصر__ means “to seek help”. Similarly, __استغفر__ means “to seek forgiveness” and __استخرج__ means “to want to take out” or more accurately “to derive; to extrapolate”._
_This paradigm also indicates the verb’s subject deeming something. An example will clarify this: __ضعف__ means “to be weak” and __استضعف__ means “to deem someone weak”; in other words, to think of someone as weak. Similarly, __استقلّ__ means “to consider something to be less or insufficient”_.]]

The latter point is also mentioned by Mahaodeh in her post above,i.e. to consider / deem.


----------

